# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصةٌ...وقصيدةٌ..(1)

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

د. عبدالرحمن راشد الحقان
باحث كويتي
حضرت في صغري موعظة لوالدي الشيخ راشد أحمد الحقان - حفظه الله -، وشدني إذ ذاك مثل نبوي ساقه مع قصيدة قيلت معه لأحد الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم، والشعر له وقع في النفس بما تضمنه من جرس، ثم قرأت ذات القصيدة في كتاب من كتب
الحديث المشهورة، وهو كتاب الأمثال للإمام الرامهرمزي صاحب كتاب المحدث الفاصل، ثم مرت بي القصيدة تلو الأخرى، والجامع بينهن اقتران القصيدة بقصة مؤثرة لا تخلو من عبرة أو موعظة.
فأحببت أن يشاركني إخوتي من قراء مجلة «الوعي الإسلامي» - مفخرة الكويت مع أختها مجلة العربي - متعة قراءة هذه القصص وقصائدها، فعرضت على أخي الشيخ فيصل العلي، وفقه الله، فكرة سلسلة يخصص كل مقال منها لذكر قصة وقصيدتها،
واخترت لهذه السلسلة عنوان «قصة وقصيدة»، فرحب مشكورا وشجعني، ثم واصل متابعته لي حاضا إياي على المشاركة وإنهاء المقال، فجزاه الله خيرا،
وقد خصصت باكورة المقالات للقصيدة التي ذكرها الإمام الرامهرمزي، والقصد من ذكر القصة وقصيدتها أخذ العظة والعبرة، بالإضافة إلى متعة القراءة، لذلك لن أطيل في التعليق على القصيدة، ولن أضبط إلا المشكل منها، وسأكتفي بتخريجها من بعض
الكتب التي ذكرت فيها، كما ذكرت خشية الإطالة ودفعا لتزيد لا طائل منه، وهذا أوان الشروع فيما صنع المقال له:
أخرج الإمام الرامهرمزي - رحمه الله - في كتابه أمثال الحديث (1)، عن عائشة - رضي الله عنها - قالت: «قال رسول الله" صلى الله عليه وسلم "يوما لأصحابه: أتدرون ما مثل أحدكم ومثل أهله وماله وعمله؟ فقالوا: الله ورسوله أعلم، فقال: «إنما مثل
أحدكم ومثل ماله وأهله وولده وعمله كمثل رجل له ثلاثة إخوة، فلما حضرته الوفاة دعا بعض إخوته فقال: إنه قد نزل بي من الأمر ما ترى، فما لي عندك وما لي لديك؟ فقال: لك عندي أن أمرضك ولا أزايلك (2) وأن أقوم شأنك، فإذا مت غسلتك وكفنتك
وحملتك مع الحاملين، أحملك طورا (3) وأميط (4) عنك طورا، فإذا رجعت أثنيت عليك بخير عند من يسألني عنك، هذا أخوه الذي هو أهله، فما ترونه؟ قالوا: لا نسمع طائلا (5) يا رسول الله!
ثم يقول للأخ الآخر: أترى ما قد نزل بي فما لي لديك وما لي عندك؟ فيقول: ليس لك عندي غناء (6) إلا وأنت في الأحياء، فإذا مت ذهب بك في مذهب (7) وذهب بي في مذهب، هذا أخوه الذي هو ماله، كيف ترونه؟ قالوا: لا نسمع طائلا يا رسول الله!
ثم يقول لأخيه الآخر: أترى ما قد نزل بي، وما رد علي أهلي ومالي، فما لي عندك وما لي لديك؟فيقول: أنا صاحبك في لحدك وأنيسك في وحشتك، وأقعد يوم الوزن في ميزانك فأثقل ميزانك، هذا أخوه الذي هو عمله، كيف ترونه؟ قالوا: خير أخ، وخير
صاحب يا رسول الله! قال: فإن الأمر هكذا ».
قالت عائشة: فقام إليه عبدالله بن كرز (8) فقال: يا رسول الله! أتأذن لي أن أقول على هذا أبياتا؟فقال: نعم، فذهب فما بات إلا ليلة حتى عاد إلى رسول الله "صلى الله عليه وسلم" فوقف بين يديه واجتمع الناس وأنشأ يقول: (من الطويل)
وإني وأهلي والذي قدمت يدي
كداع إليه صحبه ثم قائل
لإخوته إذ هم ثلاثة إخوة
أعينوا على أمر بي اليوم نازل
فراق طويل غير متثق به
فماذا لديكم في الذي هو غائل
فقال امرؤ منهم أنا الصاحب الذي
أطيعك فيما شئت قبل التزايل
فأما إذا جد الفراق فإنني
لما بيننا من خلة غير واصل
فخذ ما أردت الآن مني فإنني
سيسلك بي في مهيل من مهائل
فإن تبقني لا تبق فاستنفدنني
وعجل صلاحا قبل حتف معاجل
وقال امرؤ قد كنت جدا أحبه
وأوثره من بينهم في التفاضل
غنائي أني جاهد لك ناصح
إذا جد جد الكرب غير مقاتل
ولكنني باك عليك ومعول
ومثن بخير عند من هو سائل
ومتبع الماشين أمشي مشيعا
أعين برفق عقبة كل حامل
إلى بيت مثواك الذي أنت مدخل
وأرجع مقرونا بما هو شاغلي
كأن لم يكن بيني وبينك خلة
ولا حسن ود مرة في التباذل
فذلك أهل المرء ذاك غناؤهم
وليس - وإن كانوا حراصا - بطائل
وقال امرؤ منهم أنا الأخ لا ترى
أخا لك مثلي عند كرب الزلازل
لدى القبر تلقاني هنالك قاعدا
أجادل عنك القول رجع التجادل
وأقعد يوم الوزن في الكفة التي
تكون عليها جاهدا في التثاقل
فلا تنسني واعلم مكاني فإنني
عليك شفيق ناصح غير خاذل
فذلك ما قدمت من كل صالح
تلاقيه إن أحسنت يوم التواصل
فبكى رسول الله "صلى الله عليه وسلم" وبكى المسلمون من قوله (9)، وكان عبدالله بن كرز لا يمر بطائفة من المسلمين إلا دعوه واستنشدوه، فإذا أنشدهم بكوا (10).
وللمثل أصل في الصحيحين، فعن أنس "رضي الله عنه" عن رسول الله "صلى الله عليه وسلم" قال: «يتبع الميت ثلاثة: أهله وماله وعمله، فيرجع اثنان ويبقى واحد: يرجع أهله وماله، ويبقى عمله» (متفق عليه).
ورحم الله القائل: إذا أردت أن تعرف قدرك عنده فانظر في ماذا يقيمك، أي: إذا أردت أن تعرف مكانتك عند ربك فانظر فيما أنت مشغول فيه، فإن كنت مشغولا فيما يحب من طاعته فاحمده على ذلك، وإلا فانتبه لنفسك.
الهوامش:
(1) الرامهرمزي، أبومحمد، الحسن بن عبدالرحمن، كتاب أمثال الحديث، حققه وعلق عليه أمة الكريم القرشية، المكتبة الإسلامية للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع، استانبول، تركيا.
(2) أفارقك (القاموس: ز ي ل) ومنه قوله سبحانه {فزيلنا بينهم} (يونس: 28).
(3) تارة (القاموس: ط و ر).
(4) أزيل (القاموس: م ي ط).
(5) غنى (القاموس: ط و ل).
(6) بالفتح النفع، وبالكسر من السماع (اللسان: ذ ه ب).
(7) مصدر ميمي دال على المكان، ولعل المراد سير بي في جهة وسير بك في أخرى.
(8) الليثي كما في الإصابة، وذكر القصة والأبيات ومن خرجها، ولم يذكر سنة وفاته.
(9) قال ابن حجر: فما بقي عند النبي "صلى الله عليه وسلم" ذو عين تطرف إلا دمعت عيناه.
(10) قال الرامهرمزي: فيه عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز الليثي عن محمد بن عبدالعزيز الزهري: ضعيفان.

----------

